# Hola Im new here.. Im 50 years old



## Teded408 (May 28, 2018)

Im Ted. haven't been on any boards in years. I'm looking to find a net work of friends to share experience and info with.


----------



## brazey (May 28, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## BadGas (May 28, 2018)

On behalf of H-AS Pharma.. let me be the first to say welcome to IMF. 




Teded408 said:


> Im Ted. haven't been on any boards in years. I'm looking to find a net work of friends to share experience and info with.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (May 29, 2018)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## macedog24 (Jun 3, 2018)

On behalf of MileHighKratom welcome.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------

